# Help, changed nothing sound stopped.



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I have Yamaha RX-A780, Samsung TV model UN55MU630D, Roku device. Has been set up and working for 1-1/2-2 years. Last week picture worked, but no sound when streaming through Roku. Turned it off, left it alone for a couple hours and when restarted it was fine. 
This morning, same problem, and it won't self correct. I restarted Roku firmware is up to date etc... No change. I replaced the original HDMI cable that was with the install 2 years ago. Could it be the cable again? Thanks for any help. Brian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> I have Yamaha RX-A780, Samsung TV model UN55MU630D, Roku device. Has been set up and working for 1-1/2-2 years. Last week's picture worked, but no sound when streaming through Roku. I turned it off, left it alone for a couple of hours, and when restarted, it was fine.
> This morning, the same problem, and it won't be self-correct. I restarted Roku firmware is up to date etc... No change. I replaced the original HDMI cable that was the install 2 years ago. Could it be the cable again? Thanks for any help. Brian


You're gonna have to supply some more info. You're playing Roku content and getting no sound. Do you get sound from other sources?

Rich


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Rich: nothing else has changed. All the other sound functions of the receiver work fine. Tuner, turntable, cassette, bluetooth etc... Only thing that has changed is that there is no sound with the video when streaming through Roku and I did not change the set up that would have caused this. I have changed it today after the problem to only work on the TV right now and it works fine with the TV speakers using the Roku app on the TV, just no stereo sound via speaks since I ham not routing the signal through the receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> Rich: nothing else has changed. All the other sound functions of the receiver work fine. Tuner, turntable, cassette, bluetooth etc... Only thing that has changed is that there is no sound with the video when streaming through Roku and I did not change the set up that would have caused this. I have changed it today after the problem to only work on the TV right now and it works fine with the TV speakers using the Roku app on the TV, just no stereo sound via speaks since I ham not routing the signal through the receiver.


Have you tried using an optical cable instead of the HDMI cable? Try that with the Roku supplying the content and see what happens.

I just reread your post, using the Roku app on the TV rather than using the Roku box proves nothing except the problem might be the Roku box itself.

Rich


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I made the change just so I could watch TV while I figure this out, I did not do this to trouble shoot. Any idea why it worked fine and then just stopped? thanks brian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> I made the change just so I could watch TV while I figure this out, I did not do this to trouble shoot. Any idea why it worked fine and then just stopped? thanks brian


I'd try a new Roku box, to me, that seems to be the problem. Oh, you were troubleshooting and you did a fine job. I'd try a different box, I'm a big fan of Apple TV streaming boxes. If I read everything you wrote correctly it has to be the Roku box. Electronic devices do these things when they're going south.

Rich


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Been on a trip out of town and only got 4 hours sleep last night so pretty muddle headed today. Dawned on me the existing set up works fine for the Tivo setup going through the receiver and I get sound out of the speakers, so it may well be the Roku.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

My Plan In the morning is to hook a different hdmi from the receiver for to see if it is the cable is bad. If same problem then sounds like roku problem


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Here's what happened. I pulled the hdmi cord out of the roku waited a minute, plugged it back in and the problem resolved itself. No idea why. if anyone knows love to understand. thanks for your help Rich. brian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> Here's what happened. I pulled the hdmi cord out of the roku waited a minute, plugged it back in and the problem resolved itself. No idea why. if anyone knows love to understand. thanks for your help Rich. brian


I have a feeling this isn't over. I hope I'm wrong.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

MChang said:


> Here's what happened. I pulled the hdmi cord out of the roku waited a minute, plugged it back in and the problem resolved itself. No idea why. if anyone knows love to understand. thanks for your help Rich. brian


Stuck Bit --removing the cable --releases the Stuck Bit :thumbsup:


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Rich said:


> I have a feeling this isn't over. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Rich


Rich:

You were correct, it quit today. Brian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> Rich:
> 
> You were correct, it quit today. Brian


Sorry. Again, I'd suggest an Apple TV box. The PQ is better and problems are rare. They just work better than any of the other streamers, I think.

Rich


----------

